# Why does the average person not care about what they put in their bodies?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 13, 2014)

You know, I sit back and watch people. I see how they eat and their daily habits. Smoking, drinking alcohol at the bar after work every single day or a few times a week. Eating a pizza and double cheeseburgers, instead of cooking something such as Grilled Chicken and a nice healthy salad for dinner. Why is the average person choosing to do this to themselves? To top it all off, they hate the idea of exercising. 

Your thoughts? Hope everyone is having a healthy Friday! If you went to the gym today or are going later, great job and feel great!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 13, 2014)

Fat and salt = your average American diet.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 13, 2014)

It's called laziness and denial followed by addiction and denial


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 13, 2014)

The average American is fat, weak and lazy. As you know, going to the gym 5 days a week is hard work. Part of me thinks that a person who lives this life style is kind of a masochist and loves to endure pain.

Its too phuquin easy to be fat and lazy, and stuff yourself with crap. 

And like a wise man said way back when," you are what you eat".


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 13, 2014)

Off subject but it happened to me in this thread: Why do I keep getting that stupid message saying I need to spread reputation around before giving it to someone again? I should be able to rep anyone anytime I want to. That sucks.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 13, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> It's called laziness and denial followed by addiction and denial



It's called delicious.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2014)

I just lit a cigarette


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you smoke anything other than cigarettes?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Do you smoke anything other than cigarettes?



oh oh oh, i'll tell......


----------



## nksheauxtime (Jun 15, 2014)

As one of the insane work hours set, I can see how people in my field eat like garbage.  That said, I do my best personally to carve out a little time in the morning and late nights as well as weekends to cut and prepare positive food for the week to come.  

There really is no excuse, no matter how little time you have.  It really just comes down to whether or not your body and your health is a priority or if it's somewhere down on your priority list. i can see by your recent posts you are making it a priority.  That's commendable!  Best of luck.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 16, 2014)

It makes me sick too... I love pizza and there nothign wrong with it cept high carb/cal, but eating it everyday is not a good diet. fast food burgers and all that crap i always try avoid, i see people sit there drinking a large coke and double stacked what ever u wanna call it... makes me sick... i cant even drink pop,, soo much sugar n cals.. for what?


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 16, 2014)

Its because Americans are bombarded with advertisements showing how good stuff is...  "oh, the enjoyment of eating a McDonalds burger"   Carl's Jr - "if it ain't all over the place, it doesn't belong in your face" (with a hot chick spilling sauce down her cleavage....   Simple minds all fall for this....  plus its easy.  There is fast food on every corner!   

Why run to the store, buy food, cook food, dirty dishes, clean kitchen....  when you can just step up to the counter and say, "gimme 3 of those..."


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 16, 2014)

blergs. said:


> It makes me sick too... I love pizza and there nothign wrong with it cept high carb/cal, but eating it everyday is not a good diet. fast food burgers and all that crap i always try avoid, i see people sit there drinking a large coke and double stacked what ever u wanna call it... makes me sick... i cant even drink pop,, soo much sugar n cals.. for what?



Yeah I haven't had pop in 9 months. 

Haven't had a burger in 9 months either.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 16, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Yeah I haven't had pop in 9 months.
> 
> Haven't had a burger in 9 months either.



Hats why your gains have stalled


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 17, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Fat and salt = your average American diet.



I think the bigger deal is sugar (and or corn syrup).  These ingredients are HUGE in the American diet.


----------

